# The Rest of the story



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris you can lock this down afterwards but I think it would be fair to let me tell our side of the story....

I was driving the truck referred too in the white tornado hunt club post and there are a few very important details missing that I think people should know. First of all we stopped at the house on the east border of the section and askd him if we could hunt and what he owned. He told us he owned all of the corn ground in the section the birds were using.

We then watched the reporter of this event pull up to a house on the north west end of the section. We were at this time circling the field looking for the best way to get into the field in the morning.

As we rounded the bottom of the field we noticed the truck from earlier pulling up to the west side of the birds with a cow board in the back of their truck. At this time I suggested we go talk to them before the birds we planned on hunting got jumped.

When we pulled up and started talking to them they said they got permision from a guy in redfield named Chester (over the phone) but didn't know his last name...We then told them we had asked earlier and pointed toward the farm yard and we were told he owned 3/4 of the section which was all of the corn ground things got pretty quiet. After some small talk we left.

It appeared to us that something goofy was going on and it started raining hard so we decided not too hunt the field. The reasons as follows

1) We thought that as soon as we left the field it was going to be jumped by these guys.

2) Even if it wasn't jumped it was raining hard enough (and supposed to for the next 2 days) that we didn't want to risk ripping the guys field into pieces with our 4 wheelers.

3) We didn't want a pissing match over the land there is nothing farmers hate more than having to settle arguements over who gets to hunt where.

As far as my ethics go I think I've hunted with enough guys from this site and huntingsnows that can vouch for my ethics. I try to keep them on the up and up and believe first one to the field gets it, bottom line!

One last thing when we pulled up they were not getting set up they were sitting in their truck looking at the field.

I just wanted this chance to tell the whole story here thanks Chris


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm not sure who's story is the one to trust, but i'm glad i got to hear someone else's point of view on this problem. where is this white tornado hunt club based out of. is it a group or is it a guide group?


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

It's the owners of hunting snows I work for them it was their trailer no they aren't guides they just put the stickers on the trailer and the group of them that go to saskatchewan call themselves that


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

According to your #2....it seems that you checked the weather ahead of time. So, why did you ask if it was gonna rain the next 2 days and you weren't gonna hunt it anyway?? Not that it matters to me,just seems to be questions on both sides of the story. Glad to hear the other side of the story.

Alex


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

If the weather turned and it didn't rain then they had a field to hunt. I can see why they wanted to get permission. The first man to the field gets it (permision that is) and that is a simple ethic to follow as long as everyone is honest about it. Hunting is all about ethics not to often is their someone looking over our shoulders we all have a conscience and that is what we have to guide us with.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a questions for you guys. Sorry if this hi-jacks the thread.

Sometimes these farmers are more than happy to say yes to anyone and everyone that asks to hunt. What do you do when you've been scouting hard, daylight is running out, you finally find a spot, get permission, everything is looking good. But then you show up to the field in the morning and find a group that is half set up. You ask em if they got permission, they say yes, and it turns out that they broke none of the unwritten rules, they asked after you did and the farmer said they could hunt but never mentioned anything about your group. Now say that grouping up with these guys is out of the question for what ever reason. What do you do? I've been in the situation a few times, I of course never throw any kind of stink, but it sure makes killing any birds that day a difficult task.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

you win some you loose some. it happens to the best of us. and like you said you can't make a stink about it. there is nothing you can really do about it. you just gotta try and make the best of the day. make sure you get up earlier next time. good luck. good hunting.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, thats what I'm saying, it's a bad situation, but what do you personally do? Do you quick try to find another field? Try to track down some state land to shoot some ducks on? Go back to sleep? Wait for the sun to come up and do some morning scouting for a night hunt?


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

if i have scouted the field, i always have a back up so we'd just go to that one. and if there is no back up field of the back up field is in use too. i would proli try to find some where between the field i was going to hunt and the roost and just pull down some passing birds. i guess it all depends on how well i know the area.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

we were hoping it was jsut a passing shower the radio gave us the weather report later in the day.

Another thing is I don't have anything against these guys I just want the whole story out there. If anyone wants to figure I'm still a jerk thats fine, but I wasn't the one brought this up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting.....went and reread the post by buck&duck.His version is a lot different than this one,yet both were there.

Kind of like when I tell a group of kids here to whisper something to their neighbor when sitting in a circle.By the time it gets back to the original person it has changed dramatically.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i know fungalsnowgoose very well and have hunted with him. he is very ethical and by the book.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Look at it this way. If we didn't have prior permision we most likely would have been caught. There was a house bordering the North west corner and one we talked to to the east. Someone would have known we were in there and not supposed to be.

Trying to run someone out and then calling the same land owner to get permision wouldn't have worked. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

His name was brain chester from redfield

Things did not get quiet when you said that this guy you got permission from the owner 3/4 of the section and things seamed fishey

I got mad and tryed to keep from getting out of the truck :******: because you had to drive by us to get to the other farmers house which you admitted too. the farmer you got permissiom from did not even own the field the geese were sitting in the 1/4 section which he did not own

Most people go to the nearest house to ask permission which we did a 1/4 mile away and you went to a house that was 2 miles away first, fishey I think so

And as far as the cow decoy goes we use it as a convindince decoys when we setup on pasture ponds if you would have looked there was 4 more in the trailer. it is like the blue hurn crane decoy which alot of people use , do you think we sneak on the geese pulling a 12 foot trailer and a fourwheeler. 
My truck was covered in mud, same as the fourwheeler and trialer which might mean that we have been it the field setting decs even through it was raining does not mean that we were jumping

As far as sitting in the truck goes we were waitiing for two other guys from our group to show up who were scouting a differnt area plus we wait till its dark to set up

If you thought we were in a pissing match and you decide not to hunt why did you not say to us that you were not going to hunt the field

As far as ethics, remember first come first serve, 
you assumed we were jumping just because we had a cow decoy if you would of ask I would have told you what we use them for


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As I stated in the last post Eric, some things are best left said in emails, pm's or on another forum.


----------

